# Error code 8001002B (PS3)



## Volcomtoa (Mar 19, 2013)

I bought AC The Ezio trilogy. I installed AC2 But when i went to install AC Brotherhood at 13% it give me the error code 8001002B. I bought it used"


----------



## Hessam (Mar 14, 2012)

Does the same error comes up when you try to launch the disc? Does the same happens when you try other games?
If this error appears just in AC game likely it is related to your disc (dirty or damaged disc) otherwise it is your PS3 that has problem reading medias and you should contact Sony.


----------



## Volcomtoa (Mar 19, 2013)

No. Its just installing brotherhood. AC revelation and any other games launch just fine. But im thinking of getting my refund since i got it used and the policy covers that.


----------



## JayMan4724 (Jun 1, 2013)

I found this as the first search result on Google, look for solutions there. I have done a little bit more research into this and it is either your PS3 or the game itself. Since you can play other games the data is corrupt/the disk. You need to get a new disk from where you purchased it from and delete the old data and replace it with a new copy by installing the game. 

Here is the link: What is ERROR 8001002B - PlayStation Forum


----------

